# Nova G3 or OneWay Talon



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok getting ready to pick up a chuck to turn small bowls and vases.  Which is a better purchase, the Nova G3 or the OneWay Talon.

The Oneway is about $45.00 more once you add the insert and the G3 comes with the insert.

They both come with the #2 jaws.

Any insight before we buy would be a great help.

Mike & Linda


----------



## Dario (Dec 26, 2007)

I vote for Talon []


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 27, 2007)

TALON


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm going to go against both of your choices and say Supernova2...I LOVE it, but Dario did mention that they might be making them in China now...Not sure if that's truly the case, but it would definitely have me doing a bit of research before I bought one..

But the Tecknatool Supernova2 is a GREAT chuck, and really worth the price!  Go to KMS tools if you're looking at a G3 or Supernova...he has some good prices there

Andrew


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 27, 2007)

Just to confuse the issue further...Do they sell Robert Sorby's 'Patriot chuck' over there


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Dec 27, 2007)

To further muddy the issue, you should check out the PSI Barracuda 3000C chuck. I got one recently on Amazon and it's pretty nice and a great price. It also comes with several sets of jaws, everything you really need for bowls up to medium size.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Been looking around a bit...
KMS tools:
G3 w 2 inch jaws and insert: 139
Supernova 2 with 2 inch jaws and insert: 179 - w. spigot jaws too, it's 204

These both include the insert, which you normally have to buy..so all told, one heck of a deal!  It's about 30-40 dollars more at most other places.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 27, 2007)

Pay a little attention to what other accessories you can get later on down the road. I also have the supernova 2. one major reason for that decision has to do with the fact that all there jaws fit any new chucks they come out with. big plus when you have $300 in jaws alone.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 27, 2007)

Daniel that makes a lot of sense but I am concerned about what Dario has said before that Nova is being made in China.  Right now I am leaning towards the OneWay which is more but is a known quantity.

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 27, 2007)

Decided to go straight to the source...

On the website, it says that Teknatool bought a facility in China in 2006, and still operates two in New Zealand, and one in the USA...

" 
We have 3 manufacturing facilities around the world, 2 specialised manufacturing units based in New Zealand and the USA and our main manufacturing plant, based in Qingdao , China .  This facility is 100% New Zealand owned and is run in support by some of our New Zealand staff,  to Western quality standards and western manufacturing systems, using state of the art CNC machines.  "


----------

